# NEW WORKSHOP/STORAGE/RV/TRACTOR BAY: Design Ideas



## BamaCummins (Aug 10, 2008)

Boy, what a title, huh?

About to start the process of buying land and building a new home and workshop. The property is about 6 acres with views of the mountain and pond. So my needs are: multipurpose bldg with nice workshop area, lawnmower storage area, tractor storage area, camper trailer storage and firewod storage. Basically, I want to build a decent workshop with window views of the scenery facing south to capture the winter sun, a front porch and maybe some wings on side of shop with doors to store the machinery. My goal is to build as cheap as possible, like gravel bays unheated space for the machinery etc, but nicer heated space for my workshop. Any ideas/pictures/websites etc would be appreciated.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Sam, a pole barn immediately comes to mind. You could then stick frame the center section for your shop with insulation etc. bays on either side of the shop one for RV/tractor storage and another for lumber & firewood. Good luck.
Larry


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

A pole barn is a great idea… But that arrangement won't get many windows Toolz.

How about this - run the ridgeline east/west, then frame in the south side for the shop, then the camper trailer goes in the middle (the most protected) and everything else on the north side. The more sheltered you can get the trailer roof, the longer it will last.


----------

